# Plumstead Hospital, Norfolk, July 2014



## SJCPhoto (Jul 25, 2014)

I seem to of been lucky on my first visit to this old hospital in Norfolk.

It was once for the mentally handicapped people and was for patients from East Anglia.

It closed in the 90's and since then has had many houses built within the acres of land, this building would need lots of £££ spent to bring it back from decay as it is at present.

I had a message from a friend telling me that he wanted to use this location for a shoot with his car so I thought I would go and check it out as I was passing through from work.
I had a little walk around with the camera and my camera bag and soon see an opportunity to gain access. I had a quick look inside but couldn't see much as it was so dark, luckily I had a couple of torches in my kit bag so in I went (Unfortunately without my tripod) 

A little spooky walking around inside but the bit that got to me a little was when I was on the 1st floor about half way down a dark hall, looking one way with a small torch in hand when a creaking door started behind me! 

A little spooked by this but just told myself it was just the breeze blowing through an open (Broken) window 

Anyway here are my images and my first post on DP.
SJC 


CSC_0616 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


DSC_0484 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0628 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0522 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0622 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0528 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0542 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0547 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0557 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0560 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0562 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0578 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0595 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0602 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0605 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


CSC_0609 by Stuart Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 25, 2014)

You done well in there without a tripod. I went in there without one..and really struggled. .its sad that most of the staircase has been stolen.


----------



## SJCPhoto (Jul 25, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> You done well in there without a tripod. I went in there without one..and really struggled. .its sad that most of the staircase has been stolen.



Yes it is sad, also the fact that windows, doors and pipework has been bashed and broken.
The noise in some of the images due to the ISO being high seem to add something to the images so not all bad


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 25, 2014)

nice effort despite the no tripod, the place didnt appeal to me that much on my visit, wish I took more snaps than I did as ive been in worse places than this now 

Good stuff!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 25, 2014)

You did well considering! some great shots here thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm glad you didn't take your tripod, we wouldn't have the wonky photos which have added to your report, nice one


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

I couldn't find a way in when I was there quite recently 

Well done on getting in


----------



## Gotenx (Jul 28, 2014)

Some quality pictures there. I find without a tripod it's much easier to get some different angles and lighting, look at things from a different perspective.


----------



## prune (Jul 29, 2014)

Wondering if anyone that has been here recently is online to talk quickly?

OT: Great photos, gj!


----------



## Dugie (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice report looks a decent place. Well done as other have said without a tripod. I know to well how painful it is when you forget to take it with you 

Dugie


----------



## gedders1803 (Jul 29, 2014)

nice pictures


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent.


----------

